# Compra-venta > Vendo >  VENDO FONDOS DE ESCENARIO (de 4 metros)

## Doble J

Hola a todos:

Soy miembro del CAI (circulo Alicantino de Ilusionistas), y tengo un taller de construcciones metálicas (fundamentalmente a la fabricacion de maquinaria de corte de marmol en bruto y automatismos varios) pero como tambien soy amante del Ilusionismo desde siempre, y necesitaba de un escenario para mi, me plantee la posibilidad de fabricarlos, así que os adelanto que en breve tendremos disponibles a la venta fondos de escenario chulos, tela incluida.

En principio está en fase de diseño y me falta concretar datos exactos, ya os lo diré en unos dias, pero en principio me he centrado en que sean lo mas amplio posible, a la vez de resistentes y ligeros, y como no, en el precio.

De momento os puedo decir que tendria 4 mts de largo, por 2,20 de alto, estructura muy ligera de aluminio, desmontable facilmente en 3 sencillos pasos, resistente y transportable (la parte mas larga una vez desmontado seria de unos 1,2 m). Incluye la tela, color azul marino algo brillante, ideal para fondo de escenario.
Como digo, yo mismo queria fabricarme uno para mis actuaciones, pero en vista de que lo que vendian no me convencia, ni en tamaño (muy pequeños), ni en precio, estoy moviendo los hilos para su fabricación. 

El precio, como digo aun tengo que concretar, pero seria mas barato que cualquiera que encontreis por ahi en casas comerciales o de magia y ademas, aquí incluyo la tela, con el consiguiente ahorro de mas dinero y trabajo a posteriori, y ademas es escenario de dimensiones decente.
Decir que la tela, para que quede mas bonito, en su "caída" crea ondulaciones (como una cortina), por lo que vamos a emplear 6 METROS DE TELA, necesarios para que cubra los 4 metros lineales de escenario.

Como digo en unos dias os concretaré más por aqui, y tambien pondré fotos, detalles tecnicos y diré precio exacto, en principio quien estuviera interesado que me envíe por mp o lo comunique por aqui y/o me llame al movil.

pd: no dejeis pasar esta oportunidad a los que os dediqueis (o no) profesionalmente, dando un toque más de distincion y elegancia en vuestras actuaciones...

---------------------------------------------ACTUALIZADO-------------------------------------------------------

Hola a todos de nuevo. Pues al fin ya está. Aqui os pongo un poco el tema aunque con retraso. 

He creado una pequeña web para que veais en detalle todo los que esteis interesados y demás.

http://fondosdeescenario.galeon.com/



La estructura es semiplegable y se monta en 2 minutos, y solo pesa 2 kg (como una botella de agua de 2 lts para que os hagais idea).

La tela es de raso y pesa 1,8 kg, cabe plegada en una mochila y se coge rápidamente a la estructura con velcro.

Puede que haya alguien interesado solo en la estructura por que pueda conseguir la tela o ya tenga alguna, en ese caso no hay problema, lo vendo por separado.

Los que esten interesados podeis contactar bien por mp, email o telefono y hablamos sin compromiso.
El tema de la tela es puñetero por que no dispongo ilimitadamente de la misma ya que el proveedor en acabarse este rollo tendriamos que pasar seguramente a otro color o tono de azul, asi que los que querais decidlo cuanto antes.

Por el tema de la estructura no hay problema

MAS INFORMACION EN 
http://fondosdeescenario.galeon.com/

Tambien he adjuntado un video de montaje que podeis ver en dicha web

PRECIOS
PRECIO ESTRUCTURA: 190€
PRECIO ESTRUCTURA+TELA: 290€
+gastos del envío
INCLUYE:

-LA ESTRUCTURA ALUMINIO
-4 PASADORES NECESARIOS
-2 CINTAS ELASTICAS ESPECIALES PARA TRANSPORTE
(+2 DE REPUESTO)
-CORDEL DE 5 mts (PARA POSIBLE TIRANTE)
-INSTRUCCIONES DETALLADAS DE MONTAJE Y MANTENIMIENTO

-TELA (OPCIONAL)

-mi nuevo tfn: 675 841 860 (JUANJO) 
-email:  jj_arquitecnica@hotmail.com 
-o mp por esta misma web

un saludo a todos

----------


## mayico

Hola Juanjo ¿que tal?

Decirte que cuando subas las fotos te diré mi opinión... y ya de paso si me gusta pues miraré a ver si te pido alguna.

Con respecto a tu publicidad... me ha hecho gracia jejeje. Lo que me hace gracia es que digas que ningún otro comercio lo dá con tela, eso es... erroneo, ya que si existen lugares donde te los dan con tela, ignifuga (o como sea) y casi anti arrugada, con montage flas y desmontaje flas, en menos de treinta segundos.

Con eso te quiero decir... que tu publicidad es aplastante hacia otros comercios jeje, regula eso... y cuando subas las fotos veremos tu material y si es bueno... encantado de conseguir uno de tus telones.

----------


## Doble J

Hola Mayico, tienes toda la razón en todo lo que has dicho. Cierto es que los hay con tela, lo que pasa que no me habia informado del todo bien, gran fallo mio. gracias

Editando mi post...editado.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Recuerda que en teatros las telas han de ser ignifugas

Ya colgaras las fotos

Un Saludo

----------


## magik mackey

eaperaremos a verlas y tener mas detalles.

----------


## Doble J

> Recuerda que en teatros las telas han de ser ignifugas
> 
> Ya colgaras las fotos
> 
> Un Saludo


Hombre, en principio eso no lo he considerado, de todas formas no va a ser un teatro, sino un fondo que sea de quita y pon y eso, para ser montado en cualquier sitio donde no haya escenario previo, ademas esa tela encareceria aun mas.

Yo voy a fabricarme uno para mi, asi que si alguien quiere alguno como dije que me lo comunique
supongo que la semana que viene ya podre deciros algo concreto. un saludo

----------


## Doble J

Hola de nuevo, al final se me ha retrasado un pelin el asunto, ya lo tengo hecho pero me faltan los ultimos retoques.

A ver si este finde os puedo poner ya las fotos y todo.

Un saludo

por cierto, viendo videos por ahi, a este mago le haría falta un fondito de esos urgentemente, jejeje

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFSZ3Q3fksI

----------


## mayico

bueno cuando tengas el fondo pues envias las fotos, no tengas prisas jejeje.

Aunque... si quieres darte prisa... al mago del video le harás un favor, y... no, no es un fondo lo que le hace falta a este chaval del video, son otras mil cosas antes que un fondo.

----------


## magik mackey

> bueno cuando tengas el fondo pues envias las fotos, no tengas prisas jejeje.
> 
> Aunque... si quieres darte prisa... al mago del video le harás un favor, y... no, no es un fondo lo que le hace falta a este chaval del video, son otras mil cosas antes que un fondo.




es lo mismo que iba a escribir yo, despues de ver el video.

para que luego digan que el publico no es agradecido, si hasta le aplauden.

----------


## Doble J

Hola a todos de nuevo. Pues al fin ya está. Aqui os pongo un poco el tema aunque con retraso. 

He creado una pequeña web para que veais en detalle todo los que esteis interesados y demás.

http://fondosdeescenario.galeon.com/



La estructura es semiplegable y se monta en 2 minutos, y solo pesa 2 kg (como una botella de agua de 2 lts para que os hagais idea).

La tela es de raso y pesa 1,8 kg, cabe plegada en una mochila y se coge rápidamente a la estructura con velcro.

Puede que haya alguien interesado solo en la estructura por que pueda conseguir la tela o ya tenga alguna, en ese caso no hay problema, lo vendo por separado.

Los que esten interesados podeis contactar bien por mp, email o telefono y hablamos sin compromiso.
El tema de la tela es puñetero por que no dispongo ilimitadamente de la misma ya que el proveedor en acabarse este rollo tendriamos que pasar seguramente a otro color o tono de azul, asi que los que querais decidlo cuanto antes.

Por el tema de la estructura no hay problema

MAS INFORMACION EN 
http://fondosdeescenario.galeon.com/

Tambien he adjuntado un video de montaje que podeis ver en dicha web

PRECIOS
PRECIO ESTRUCTURA: 190€
PRECIO ESTRUCTURA+TELA: 290€
+gastos del envío
INCLUYE:

-LA ESTRUCTURA ALUMINIO
-4 PASADORES NECESARIOS
-2 CINTAS ELASTICAS ESPECIALES PARA TRANSPORTE
(+2 DE REPUESTO)
-CORDEL DE 5 mts (PARA POSIBLE TIRANTE)
-INSTRUCCIONES DETALLADAS DE MONTAJE Y MANTENIMIENTO

-TELA (OPCIONAL)

-mi nuevo tfn: 675 841 860 (JUANJO) 
-email:  jj_arquitecnica@hotmail.com 
-o mp por esta misma web

un saludo a todos

----------

